# MARCH/APRIL **new Bal acquisitions!**



## LostInBal

Let’s see your new baby Bals in! Who’s the lucky first one??


----------



## muchstuff

FW 07 grape/violet G21 flat messenger...


----------



## muchstuff

Finally found my Riva Velo...many thanks to @kerryisntreal and @jeanstohandbags for the alert!


----------



## thebattagirl

Congrats @muchstuff, they are both stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Congrats @muchstuff, they are both stunning!


Thanks, I'm on a bit of a roll...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Finally found my Riva Velo...many thanks to @kerryisntreal and @jeanstohandbags for the alert!
> 
> View attachment 5340593


Beautiful new bags, both of them, that Riva Velo is stunning.....I know you waited a long time for this one, the condition looks amazing too, huge congrats!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm on a bit of a roll...


You did a great shopping job ! 

I love both


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Beautiful new bags, both of them, that Riva Velo is stunning.....I know you waited a long time for this one, the condition looks amazing too, huge congrats!!


Thanks, it wasn’t stored well so has a few wrinkles but nothing I can’t live with.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> You did a great shopping job !
> 
> I love both


Thanks, my enthusiasm for hunting  older Bals has ramped up again.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Finally found my Riva Velo...many thanks to @kerryisntreal and @jeanstohandbags for the alert!
> 
> View attachment 5340593


All stunning bags! But that grape is just perfection!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> All stunning bags! But that grape is just perfection!


Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Finally found my Riva Velo...many thanks to @kerryisntreal and @jeanstohandbags for the alert!
> 
> View attachment 5340593


YIPPIE, YIPPIE, YIPPIE .. sooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!  I'm a HUGE Fan of the Riva bags; that leather?? .. YUMM-OH!!!  I still want a Red one, but as we will be moving house w/in the next month or so, not buying anything else that I need to 'carry'!!  HA; we'll see how long that lasts!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> YIPPIE, YIPPIE, YIPPIE .. sooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!  I'm a HUGE Fan of the Riva bags; that leather?? .. YUMM-OH!!!  I still want a Red one, but as we will be moving house w/in the next month or so, not buying anything else that I need to 'carry'!!  HA; we'll see how long that lasts!!!


I had no idea the calf was so soft, it has a lovely hand feel. I want to find an organizer as it tends to collapse in on itself a bit because of the wider base. Now I'm wondering though if I should have gotten the larger size. You still have a couple, right? What size are yours?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CeeJay said:


> YIPPIE, YIPPIE, YIPPIE .. sooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!  I'm a HUGE Fan of the Riva bags; that leather?? .. YUMM-OH!!!  I still want a Red one, but as we will be moving house w/in the next month or so, not buying anything else that I need to 'carry'!!  HA; we'll see how long that lasts!!!


Mine is still waiting for you


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I had no idea the calf was so soft, it has a lovely hand feel. I want to find an organizer as it tends to collapse in on itself a bit because of the wider base. Now I'm wondering though if I should have gotten the larger size. You still have a couple, right? What size are yours?


Yes, I have the Royal Blue and the Camel colored ones .. they are both the larger size.  When I got my first one, I still carried too much crap (for work), but because the bags were so 'smooshy' and the calfskin was so divine, it was actually the perfect bag and I swear, I carried it around for the entire last year when I worked in Boston and also remember using it on our drive across the country!! 

Now that I carry so little (back/arthritis issues), they are kinda too big for me .. but I'm not sure I'm ready to part with them, especially the Royal Blue one .. it is really divine.  Like I said, I would love to buy the Red Riva in the MP, but just can't really spend the funds right now given that we are moving house pretty soon!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Yes, I have the Royal Blue and the Camel colored ones .. they are both the larger size.  When I got my first one, I still carried too much crap (for work), but because the bags were so 'smooshy' and the calfskin was so divine, it was actually the perfect bag and I swear, I carried it around for the entire last year when I worked in Boston and also remember using it on our drive across the country!!
> 
> Now that I carry so little (back/arthritis issues), they are kinda too big for me .. but I'm not sure I'm ready to part with them, especially the Royal Blue one .. it is really divine.  Like I said, I would love to buy the Red Riva in the MP, but just can't really spend the funds right now given that we are moving house pretty soon!


I’m still gonna keep an eye out for a large in black I think…


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Finally found my Riva Velo...many thanks to @kerryisntreal and @jeanstohandbags for the alert!
> 
> View attachment 5340593


 
she is FAAAABUUUULOUS


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> she is FAAAABUUUULOUS


Thanks my friend. I need to see my tailor about a couple more button holes for the strap to shorten it a bit.


----------



## CeeJay

Thanks to a lovely TPF'er .. another bag that I had stupidly sold way back, but now .. it's back in the collection!  Needs some work, but once our house move is done, I think I'll have enough room to really put her back into shape!

The *2004 F/W Marigold (Jaune) City* .. what beautiful Chevre leather!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF'er .. another bag that I had stupidly sold way back, but now .. it's back in the collection!  Needs some work, but once our house move is done, I think I'll have enough room to really put her back into shape!
> 
> The *2004 F/W Marigold (Jaune) City* .. what beautiful Chevre leather!!
> View attachment 5344379


One of my favourite colours!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Just made the last Reserve payment on a Sapphire Twiggy I claimed through Fashionphile in Jan! Wasn't sure if it belongs in the Jan/Feb thread or in this one, but figured since it's estimated to be delivered next week, the March thread makes the most sense.  

Teaser photo from the FP listing until it gets here


----------



## WizmoB

My current Bal collection. The Bleu Tropical  and Bleu Lavande Velo’s arrived this week! Love them!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just made the last Reserve payment on a Sapphire Twiggy I claimed through Fashionphile in Jan! Wasn't sure if it belongs in the Jan/Feb thread or in this one, but figured since it's estimated to be delivered next week, the March thread makes the most sense.
> 
> Teaser photo from the FP listing until it gets here
> View attachment 5344393



   That color is divine!


----------



## ksuromax

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just made the last Reserve payment on a Sapphire Twiggy I claimed through Fashionphile in Jan! Wasn't sure if it belongs in the Jan/Feb thread or in this one, but figured since it's estimated to be delivered next week, the March thread makes the most sense.
> 
> Teaser photo from the FP listing until it gets here
> View attachment 5344393


absolute gem!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CeeJay said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF'er .. another bag that I had stupidly sold way back, but now .. it's back in the collection!  Needs some work, but once our house move is done, I think I'll have enough room to really put her back into shape!
> 
> The *2004 F/W Marigold (Jaune) City* .. what beautiful Chevre leather!!
> View attachment 5344379


WOW!!!! This is beautiful


----------



## qtpixtrm

I know I already posted this in the “Which balenciaga bag are you wearing today” thread, so forgive me for posting it again here.

I recently decided to let go of my Bals to declutter a bit (not that I had too many), and just stick with one bag (eep!). So I slowly sold off my Mini Papier A4, my Papyrus Day, my ME Mini City, a red Classic City (which I got for dirt cheap), and the last to go was my Castagna City G21 (this was the most painful haha).

The lo and behold, my friend sends this my way. She’s a little on the dry side, but nothing a good conditioner can’t fix. And the best part… it has feet! I’ve always wanted one, and now I have it. ❤️ I think this one’s for keeps (crossing fingers and toes)!


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just made the last Reserve payment on a Sapphire Twiggy I claimed through Fashionphile in Jan! Wasn't sure if it belongs in the Jan/Feb thread or in this one, but figured since it's estimated to be delivered next week, the March thread makes the most sense.
> 
> Teaser photo from the FP listing until it gets here
> View attachment 5344393


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

WizmoB said:


> My current Bal collection. The Bleu Tropical  and Bleu Lavande Velo’s arrived this week! Love them!
> View attachment 5344421


Oh, that Bleu Lavande is beautiful!


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

I thought this bag was super ugly when the first photos were released, but it has somehow grown on me to the point that I got one the other day. I love it! I’ve taken off the purse and mirror charms and wear it as a crossbody bag. It fits a lot and it’s a perfect run errands and throw on in all kinds of weather bag. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## CeeJay

qtpixtrm said:


> I know I already posted this in the “Which balenciaga bag are you wearing today” thread, so forgive me for posting it again here.
> 
> I recently decided to let go of my Bals to declutter a bit (not that I had too many), and just stick with one bag (eep!). So I slowly sold off my Mini Papier A4, my Papyrus Day, my ME Mini City, a red Classic City (which I got for dirt cheap), and the last to go was my Castagna City G21 (this was the most painful haha).
> 
> The lo and behold, my friend sends this my way. She’s a little on the dry side, but nothing a good conditioner can’t fix. And the best part… it has feet! I’ve always wanted one, and now I have it. ❤ I think this one’s for keeps (crossing fingers and toes)!
> 
> View attachment 5345639


Then it's from the 2007 year which were .. IMO, the best ones!!!  Yeah, just condition her up a bit and she'll look fabulous as it seems pretty pristine otherwise .. CONGRATS!!


----------



## maxscloset

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought this bag was super ugly when the first photos were released, but it has somehow grown on me to the point that I got one the other day. I love it! I’ve taken off the purse and mirror charms and wear it as a crossbody bag. It fits a lot and it’s a perfect run errands and throw on in all kinds of weather bag. Thank you for letting me share



 May I see this on? I’ve been looking for more photos of this bag on to decide which size would work best for me. I’m only 5’ 2” but I really like the look of the small because of the zipper.


----------



## michellelb1

My new Neo Cagole Xs fresh off the fedex truck!


----------



## qtpixtrm

CeeJay said:


> Then it's from the 2007 year which were .. IMO, the best ones!!!  Yeah, just condition her up a bit and she'll look fabulous as it seems pretty pristine otherwise .. CONGRATS!!



Yes, she's in pretty awesome shape. Thanks, @CeeJay!


----------



## purselover__

Happy with my new Hourglass!


----------



## trizia.santi

I hope it’s ok to post items that are new to me, cause I got a unicorn a few weeks back! My G12 GH Town in Jaune Citronnade  it was love at first sight for me! I regret selling my Jaune Poussin Velo but it was too big for me, so the Town was such a nice change of style because it had the long strap but in a smaller size than the Velo… and in Gold Hardware!

she’s also quite an eye catching thing. Got a few stares at it earlier today


----------



## Pinkie*

qtpixtrm said:


> I know I already posted this in the “Which balenciaga bag are you wearing today” thread, so forgive me for posting it again here.
> 
> I recently decided to let go of my Bals to declutter a bit (not that I had too many), and just stick with one bag (eep!). So I slowly sold off my Mini Papier A4, my Papyrus Day, my ME Mini City, a red Classic City (which I got for dirt cheap), and the last to go was my Castagna City G21 (this was the most painful haha).
> 
> The lo and behold, my friend sends this my way. She’s a little on the dry side, but nothing a good conditioner can’t fix. And the best part… it has feet! I’ve always wanted one, and now I have it. ❤ I think this one’s for keeps (crossing fingers and toes)!
> 
> View attachment 5345639


I love it


----------



## ksuromax

michellelb1 said:


> My new Neo Cagole Xs fresh off the fedex truck!


ooh!!! this is so cool! can you post more pics from different angles please?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Just made the last Reserve payment on a Sapphire Twiggy I claimed through Fashionphile in Jan! Wasn't sure if it belongs in the Jan/Feb thread or in this one, but figured since it's estimated to be delivered next week, the March thread makes the most sense.
> 
> Teaser photo from the FP listing until it gets here
> View attachment 5344393



She's here! 



Love how puddly this bag is unstuffed! 



Came from FP with the strap and dustbag, no mirror, but did find the spare tassels in the front pocket. 

Some fading throughout especially in the corners, but this leather is wonderful and even the faded spots still feel supple/not dry or cracked.  



The fading on the bag compared to the strap is more apparent up close looking at it, but overall the whole thing is great and this color is amaaazzzing! Purple is my favorite color and it made me really happy to pull out this beautiful purple bag.


----------



## ghoulish

WizmoB said:


> My current Bal collection. The Bleu Tropical  and Bleu Lavande Velo’s arrived this week! Love them!
> View attachment 5344421


I love your color assortment!


----------



## ghoulish

I’ve been on the hunt for just the right silvery metallic bag for a while, but just couldn’t find THE one. Until now. I feel really lucky to have caught it at the right moment. Bonus: the leather is scrumptious.

2005 Metallic Pewter Box Bag from the Holiday Collection


----------



## Jaxholt15

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought this bag was super ugly when the first photos were released, but it has somehow grown on me to the point that I got one the other day. I love it! I’ve taken off the purse and mirror charms and wear it as a crossbody bag. It fits a lot and it’s a perfect run errands and throw on in all kinds of weather bag. Thank you for letting me share


Love this bag!


----------



## Jaxholt15

mmeira said:


> Happy with my new Hourglass!


Great bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new Neo Classic hobo is in the process of acclimating


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Neo Classic hobo is in the process of acclimating
> 
> View attachment 5350716


That’s one great-looking bag. Would you post a mod shot with her loaded when convenient?


----------



## CeeJay

poizenisxkandee said:


> She's here!
> View attachment 5348127
> 
> 
> Love how puddly this bag is unstuffed!
> View attachment 5348129
> 
> 
> Came from FP with the strap and dustbag, no mirror, but did find the spare tassels in the front pocket.
> 
> Some fading throughout especially in the corners, but this leather is wonderful and even the faded spots still feel supple/not dry or cracked.
> 
> View attachment 5348130
> 
> The fading on the bag compared to the strap is more apparent up close looking at it, but overall the whole thing is great and this color is amaaazzzing! Purple is my favorite color and it made me really happy to pull out this beautiful purple bag.


The LEATHER on this bag is *O-U-T-S-T-A-N-D-I-N-G*!!!!! .. the last of the Chevre leather bags!!!!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## CeeJay

ghoulish said:


> I’ve been on the hunt for just the right silvery metallic bag for a while, but just couldn’t find THE one. Until now. I feel really lucky to have caught it at the right moment. Bonus: the leather is scrumptious.
> 
> 2005 Metallic Pewter Box Bag from the Holiday Collection
> 
> View attachment 5348803
> View attachment 5348804


Hmmmmm .. I don't think the 'Box' style was produced in 2004/5 or 2005/6 (_Pewter was done for both of the Metallic Holiday collections, the difference being that the 2004/5 hardware was the same color as the bag .. but 2005/6 hardware was silver_).  

In 2009, there was a limited edition Pewter Metallics which did have the Silver Hardware, and I believe the Box style was available then.  

I had the original 2004/5, 2005/6 and 2009 bags at one time; sold them all (_yes - I am a DUMMY for doing that_)!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

CeeJay said:


> The LEATHER on this bag is *O-U-T-S-T-A-N-D-I-N-G*!!!!! .. the last of the Chevre leather bags!!!!!  Congratulations!!


I assumed it was Agneau because of the year/it was listed as such on FP. It feels different from my '05 Chevre and '11 Agneau but I absolutely love it. Wore it out today and the color is even more amazing outside in daylight!


----------



## CeeJay

poizenisxkandee said:


> I assumed it was Agneau because of the year/it was listed as such on FP. It feels different from my '05 Chevre and '11 Agneau but I absolutely love it. Wore it out today and the color is even more amazing outside in daylight!


Nope .. 2008 S/S was still Chevre; it was 2008 F/W where Balenciaga changed over to Lambskin!  However, I'm still absolutely convinced that my 2008 F/W Amethyst is Chevre .. certainly wouldn't surprise me given Balenciaga's quirks!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

CeeJay said:


> Nope .. 2008 S/S was still Chevre; it was 2008 F/W where Balenciaga changed over to Lambskin!  However, I'm still absolutely convinced that my 2008 F/W Amethyst is Chevre .. certainly wouldn't surprise me given Balenciaga's quirks!


Thanks for the info! Definitely makes sense why it looks and feels way different from my Agneau.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> That’s one great-looking bag. Would you post a mod shot with her loaded when convenient?


 I will , until then these from Matches and MyTheresa :


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I will , until then these from Matches and MyTheresa :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351748


Thanks! I’m wondering how it will look when it’s not stuffed. Or is it in fact quite structured?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! I’m wondering how it will look when it’s not stuffed. Or is it in fact quite structured?


It's much more sturdy than the Day . I'll show you


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's much more sturdy than the Day . I'll show you


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Anxiously waiting for this cutie to arrive !! I love the mini pompon !!


----------



## thebattagirl

Sunday Tote just in time for St. Patrick's Day  !!!





And a triple bracelet in Glycine to match my City


----------



## *Jenn*

thebattagirl said:


> Sunday Tote just in time for St. Patrick's Day  !!!
> 
> View attachment 5353038



i lovvve the multi-tone detail!!


----------



## CeeJay

If any of you looked at my IG Account, you would have seen this picture! Now, while I have had the '03 Notebook for some time, I just recently got the 2 RED Cities which took me almost 20 years to get (sheesh) .. a HUGE THANK YOU to the TPF gal who sold one of her Red cities to me!!! From top to bottom:

1. *2003 Red Notebook* - Grained Chevre with Pewter HW
2. *2003 Red City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
3. *2004 'True Red' City* - Chevre with Pewter HW


----------



## ghoulish

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmmm .. I don't think the 'Box' style was produced in 2004/5 or 2005/6 (_Pewter was done for both of the Metallic Holiday collections, the difference being that the 2004/5 hardware was the same color as the bag .. but 2005/6 hardware was silver_).
> 
> In 2009, there was a limited edition Pewter Metallics which did have the Silver Hardware, and I believe the Box style was available then.
> 
> I had the original 2004/5, 2005/6 and 2009 bags at one time; sold them all (_yes - I am a DUMMY for doing that_)!


Oh really? I thought the Box was only produced 2005-2006, at least according to Bal reference thread.

I bet that collection was beautiful!


----------



## ghoulish

Dmurphy1 said:


> Anxiously waiting for this cutie to arrive !! I love the mini pompon !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352355


The mini pompon is one of my favorite styles!! Gorgeous color, too!


----------



## thebattagirl

*Jenn* said:


> i lovvve the multi-tone detail!!



If you zoom in om the handles, it has it on the whipstitch too.  Thought that was so cool!


----------



## IntheOcean

thebattagirl said:


> Sunday Tote just in time for St. Patrick's Day  !!!
> 
> View attachment 5353038
> 
> 
> 
> And a triple bracelet in Glycine to match my City
> 
> View attachment 5353039


Gorgeous striped detail on the Sunday tote! 


CeeJay said:


> If any of you looked at my IG Account, you would have seen this picture! Now, while I have had the '03 Notebook for some time, I just recently got the 2 RED Cities which took me almost 20 years to get (sheesh) .. a HUGE THANK YOU to the TPF gal who sold one of her Red cities to me!!! From top to bottom:
> 
> 1. *2003 Red Notebook* - Grained Chevre with Pewter HW
> 2. *2003 Red City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
> 3. *2004 'True Red' City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
> 
> View attachment 5353107


Woah! So much red  Congrats!


----------



## CeeJay

This baby .. from the 2004/2005 Holiday Metallics collection, is on its way to me .. !!! I used to have the matching City, but stupidly sold it years ago. No worries, I’ll be on the hunt for a “new” one!!!


----------



## indiaink

Thanks to a fellow tPFer, I am the new owner of this gorgeous, gorgeous bag. I’d purchased the Rogue Pod years ago, just waiting for my first Bal …

Here she is, my S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First in Bronze! My first and only; well worth the wait!


----------



## fayden

indiaink said:


> Thanks to a fellow tPFer, I am the new owner of this gorgeous, gorgeous bag. I’d purchased the Rogue Pod years ago, just waiting for my first Bal …
> 
> Here she is, my S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First in Bronze! My first and only; well worth the wait!
> View attachment 5357554
> View attachment 5357555
> View attachment 5357556



You've got great taste!     Happy to see her in a loving home!


----------



## indiaink

fayden said:


> You've got great taste!     Happy to see her in a loving home!


Thank you, and she is. She fits right in!


----------



## CeeJay

indiaink said:


> Thanks to a fellow tPFer, I am the new owner of this gorgeous, gorgeous bag. I’d purchased the Rogue Pod years ago, just waiting for my first Bal …
> 
> Here she is, my S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First in Bronze! My first and only; well worth the wait!
> View attachment 5357554
> View attachment 5357555
> View attachment 5357556


SPLENDIFOROUS!!! (yes, made up word) .. I LOVE my Hamilton bags and I’m sure that this will not disappoint you at all!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Black Cherry City and an Emerald First, I think!


----------



## samfalstaff

indiaink said:


> Thanks to a fellow tPFer, I am the new owner of this gorgeous, gorgeous bag. I’d purchased the Rogue Pod years ago, just waiting for my first Bal …
> 
> Here she is, my S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First in Bronze! My first and only; well worth the wait!
> View attachment 5357554
> View attachment 5357555
> View attachment 5357556


This is gorgeous! I have this same configuration but in a Velo. But I think it looks even better as a First!


----------



## samfalstaff

CeeJay said:


> If any of you looked at my IG Account, you would have seen this picture! Now, while I have had the '03 Notebook for some time, I just recently got the 2 RED Cities which took me almost 20 years to get (sheesh) .. a HUGE THANK YOU to the TPF gal who sold one of her Red cities to me!!! From top to bottom:
> 
> 1. *2003 Red Notebook* - Grained Chevre with Pewter HW
> 2. *2003 Red City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
> 3. *2004 'True Red' City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
> 
> View attachment 5353107


Oh, that true red is beautiful! Definitely an HG bag!


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, while I already have this bag, saw it pop up on The RealReal and given the massive Store Credit I have (a whole different story.. their epic F-UP) .. I snagged this baby for a whopping $0.00!! .. LOVE THAT!!!  

A *2002 F/W Caramel Flat Brass First* with the fabulous Chèvre leather!!


----------



## ddebartolo

Just got the GORGEOUS sparkly Hourglass in the XS size! It fits quite a bit for a mini bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Black Cherry City and an Emerald First, I think!


Black Cherry G21 City


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thanks to a fellow tPFer, I am the new owner of this gorgeous, gorgeous bag. I’d purchased the Rogue Pod years ago, just waiting for my first Bal …
> 
> Here she is, my S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First in Bronze! My first and only; well worth the wait!
> View attachment 5357554
> View attachment 5357555
> View attachment 5357556


Aaah!! so, it was you! 
well, i am happy it was YOU! enjoy!


----------



## purselover__

ddebartolo said:


> Just got the GORGEOUS sparkly Hourglass in the XS size! It fits quite a bit for a mini bag!


Gorg!! I was eyeing this one but ended up getting the black one. I feel like they are pokemons, we´ve got to catch them all


----------



## ddebartolo

mmeira said:


> Gorg!! I was eyeing this one but ended up getting the black one. I feel like they are pokemons, we´ve got to catch them all


Hahahahahaha! I was planning on the powder pink mock croc small one but saw this and had to have it! I’ll have to get the other one down the road lol


----------



## purselover__

ddebartolo said:


> Hahahahahaha! I was planning on the powder pink mock croc small one but saw this and had to have it! I’ll have to get the other one down the road lol



This pink one is also amazing, hope you get it!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Black Cherry G21 City
> View attachment 5359348



Such an extraordinary color!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Such an extraordinary color!


Thanks!


----------



## Kmora

Here is my new little Balenciaga SLG, listed on the website with the short name ”Neo Classic Card Case on Keyring”  

The leather is amazing and makes me curious of the new bags. I have not seen any of them IRL.



The front side has a tiny slip in pocket and the backside has 4 card slots. On the top there is a zipped slim pocket.




The keyring strap is very long, too long for me. But I don’t think I want to shorten it neither


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Here is my new little Balenciaga SLG, listed on the website with the short name ”Neo Classic Card Case on Keyring”
> 
> The leather is amazing and makes me curious of the new bags. I have not seen any of them IRL.
> 
> View attachment 5359851
> 
> The front side has a tiny slip in pocket and the backside has 4 card slots. On the top there is a zipped slim pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5359852
> 
> 
> The keyring strap is very long, too long for me. But I don’t think I want to shorten it neither


I like it. Try hooking the loop end into the clip, or is that too short for you?


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> I like it. Try hooking the loop end into the clip, or is that too short for you?



Great idea!
I just tried this but it becomes too short as you suspected. I think there must be a way to make it work, I just have to think a little more


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Great idea!
> I just tried this but it becomes too short as you suspected. I think there must be a way to make it work, I just have to think a little more


It can be tricky, I have the same problem with a lot of straps.


----------



## vesna

CeeJay said:


> If any of you looked at my IG Account, you would have seen this picture! Now, while I have had the '03 Notebook for some time, I just recently got the 2 RED Cities which took me almost 20 years to get (sheesh) .. a HUGE THANK YOU to the TPF gal who sold one of her Red cities to me!!! From top to bottom:
> 
> 1. *2003 Red Notebook* - Grained Chevre with Pewter HW
> 2. *2003 Red City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
> 3. *2004 'True Red' City* - Chevre with Pewter HW
> 
> View attachment 5353107


do you NEED two red cities ???   just wondering wink wink


----------



## vesna

I was on a hunt for red bal, I have adorable shoulder bag which I turned into hip with a strap, and LOVE it.....since small bags cross-body are great for my personal stuff, I need another hand held workhorse bag. An I found one !!! In my favourite shape - bowler, but the squarish one , not the dome


----------



## platinum_babie

I found a makeup clutch in what I think is vert d'eau for also what I think is a steal of a price (30 Eur) because it has slight pen marks on it.

When I bought it I thought I could clean the pen mark off but based on what I read the pen marks are there for good. Oh well. I really like this color and now I won't have to be very careful about it as I carry it around in a bigger bag.


Here it is next to my 06 lilac. I think this one might be the 07 or '10 seagreen? The color is not faded and matches the tag inside and seems lighter than the '10 vert d'eau based in the pics I've seen in this forum. But then the leather quality doesn't seem like an 07 and likely 2010 although I don't have any '10 bags to compare.




I am just doused it with a leather cleaner to hopefully get it in a better shape!


----------



## thebattagirl

@platinum_babie  What a great buy and the color is so pretty, perfect for spring


----------



## KiryuChan

My first Balenciaga purchase! I was just gonna looking around the store thinking I wasn’t gonna walk out with anything but nope lol! I’m so excited to use it!


----------



## CeeJay

Yep - I did it again.. a super-duper rare Chèvre oldie from the *2004/2005 Holiday Metallics collection .. Orange/Gold .. BOOBIE*!!  I really need to update my Boobies collection thread, but will have to do that after our house move!


----------



## CeeJay

Kmora said:


> Here is my new little Balenciaga SLG, listed on the website with the short name ”Neo Classic Card Case on Keyring”
> 
> The leather is amazing and makes me curious of the new bags. I have not seen any of them IRL.
> 
> View attachment 5359851
> 
> The front side has a tiny slip in pocket and the backside has 4 card slots. On the top there is a zipped slim pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5359852
> 
> 
> The keyring strap is very long, too long for me. But I don’t think I want to shorten it neither


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this leather!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Yep - I did it again.. a super-duper rare Chèvre oldie from the *2004/2005 Holiday Metallics collection .. Orange/Gold .. BOOBIE*!!  I really need to update my Boobies collection thread, but will have to do that after our house move!
> View attachment 5366766
> View attachment 5366767
> View attachment 5366768


GORGEOUS!


----------



## muchstuff

Totally lucked out on an 07 jaune marigold Hobo with full set, paper tags and all...


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Totally lucked out on an 07 jaune marigold Hobo with full set, paper tags and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366830
> View attachment 5366831


Be-A-U-Ti-Ful! This is the kind of yellow I love. Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Be-A-U-Ti-Ful! This is the kind of yellow I love. Enjoy!


Thanks, I so wish Bal still produced colours like this!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Totally lucked out on an 07 jaune marigold Hobo with full set, paper tags and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366830
> View attachment 5366831


THIS is truly one of my favorite all-time colors (next to the Reds of course) .. and LOOK AT THAT LEATHER!!!!!!  I had had a GGH Part-Time back in the day; just loved that bag .. but had to sell all my Part-Times after the car accident in Boston.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> THIS is truly one of my favorite all-time colors (next to the Reds of course) .. and LOOK AT THAT LEATHER!!!!!!  I had had a GGH Part-Time back in the day; just loved that bag .. but had to sell all my Part-Times after the car accident in Boston.


I knew I'd hear from you.  It's practically unused too.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I knew I'd hear from you.  It's practically unused too.


Well you know how much I LOVE the 2007 leather; to me it was THE BOMB of all years (2005 would be the 2nd best)!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well you know how much I LOVE the 2007 leather; to me it was THE BOMB of all years (2005 would be the 2nd best)!!!


My vote's on 07 too!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> My vote's on 07 too!


  .. *G*(reat) *M*(inds) *T*(hink) *A*(like)!!!


----------



## CeeJay

So .. this is a good one!!  Some of you know that I'm moving house (what a PITA), although the place we are ending up is divine! 

Anyhow, as I'm going through our 3rd bedroom closet, 'lo and behold .. but what do I find .. a *2005 S/S Sky Blue Boobie*!!!!!  Wonderful Chevre leather and I might just pare it with another oldie Blue Bag I have .. in the closet for 8 years, and now I find it!!! 

Yeah, so while it wasn't "Purchased" this month, finding it again after so long?!?! .. well, kinda like new again!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Totally lucked out on an 07 jaune marigold Hobo with full set, paper tags and all...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366830
> View attachment 5366831



 GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> .. *G*(reat) *M*(inds) *T*(hink) *A*(like)!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> So .. this is a good one!!  Some of you know that I'm moving house (what a PITA), although the place we are ending up is divine!
> 
> Anyhow, as I'm going through our 3rd bedroom closet, 'lo and behold .. but what do I find .. a *2005 S/S Sky Blue Boobie*!!!!!  Wonderful Chevre leather and I might just pare it with another oldie Blue Bag I have .. in the closet for 8 years, and now I find it!!!
> 
> Yeah, so while it wasn't "Purchased" this month, finding it again after so long?!?! .. well, kinda like new again!
> 
> View attachment 5367160
> View attachment 5367161


Wish I could find some forgotten stuff in my closet! How many do you have now?


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks, I love it!


----------



## platinum_babie

platinum_babie said:


> I found a makeup clutch in what I think is vert d'eau for also what I think is a steal of a price (30 Eur) because it has slight pen marks on it.
> 
> When I bought it I thought I could clean the pen mark off but based on what I read the pen marks are there for good. Oh well. I really like this color and now I won't have to be very careful about it as I carry it around in a bigger bag.
> View attachment 5364068
> 
> Here it is next to my 06 lilac. I think this one might be the 07 or '10 seagreen? The color is not faded and matches the tag inside and seems lighter than the '10 vert d'eau based in the pics I've seen in this forum. But then the leather quality doesn't seem like an 07 and likely 2010 although I don't have any '10 bags to compare.
> 
> View attachment 5364069
> 
> 
> I am just doused it with a leather cleaner to hopefully get it in a better shape!



it turns out this is a 2004 Seafoam! I hit my jackpot!!


----------



## LostInBal

Only this lovely person could be so sweet with the packaging    
This cutie arrived minutes ago from sooo far away.
Thank you so much my dear friend


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> Only this lovely person could be so sweet with the packaging
> This cutie arrived minutes ago from sooo far away.
> Thank you so much my dear friend
> 
> View attachment 5368434


i know WHO she is...


----------



## thebattagirl

Can't wait for the reveal!!!



LostInBal said:


> Only this lovely person could be so sweet with the packaging
> This cutie arrived minutes ago from sooo far away.
> Thank you so much my dear friend
> 
> View attachment 5368434


----------



## LostInBal

Only this lovely person could be so sweet packing   
This cutie arrived minutes ago from sooo far away. Thank you my friend


thebattagirl said:


> Can't wait for the reveal!!!


It’s something pre oldie.. I’m unfixable!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Wish I could find some forgotten stuff in my closet! How many do you have now?


Way over 20; I'll count all of them after the move since I'm FINALLY going to have a walk-in closet!!!  Can't even say how excited I am about that as it will store the entire collection!!!  WOO-HOO!!


----------



## thebattagirl

@LostInBal  Unfixable?  No way!  I call that devotion!


----------



## LostInBal

What’s in this lovely dustbag? All full of peace & love messages  

One cutie I missed in my pre First collection.   I didn’t have one in this size and with amazing and delicate caramel brown hue


----------



## thebattagirl

She is a beauty  enjoy!
PS...love the charm too



LostInBal said:


> What’s in this lovely dustbag? All full of peace & love messages
> 
> One cutie I missed in my pre First collection.   I didn’t have one in this size and with amazing and delicate caramel brown hue
> 
> View attachment 5369293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369294


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> What’s in this lovely dustbag? All full of peace & love messages
> 
> One cutie I missed in my pre First collection.   I didn’t have one in this size and with amazing and delicate caramel brown hue
> 
> View attachment 5369293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369294


WOW!!! .. what a beauty, and it went to *EXACTLY* the right person .. *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!


----------



## ghoulish

It is a bit faded, but still overjoyed to have found this S/S 2006 Work in Ink.


----------



## LostInBal

thebattagirl said:


> She is a beauty  enjoy!
> PS...love the charm too





CeeJay said:


> WOW!!! .. what a beauty, and it went to *EXACTLY* the right person .. *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!


Thank you so much @thebattagirl and @CeeJay 
Now it’s time for the family pic!


----------



## TCmummy

samfalstaff said:


> Black Cherry G21 City
> View attachment 5359348


Gorgeous!!! Amazing colour with the best hardware combo!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Only this lovely person could be so sweet with the packaging
> This cutie arrived minutes ago from sooo far away.
> Thank you so much my dear friend
> 
> View attachment 5368434


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> What’s in this lovely dustbag? All full of peace & love messages
> 
> One cutie I missed in my pre First collection.   I didn’t have one in this size and with amazing and delicate caramel brown hue
> 
> View attachment 5369293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369294


She is home!


----------



## CeeJay

ghoulish said:


> It is a bit faded, but still overjoyed to have found this S/S 2006 Work in Ink.
> 
> View attachment 5369816


Now we're talkin' .. LOOK AT THAT LEATHER!!!!  You just cannot beat the oldies Chevre!!!!!


----------



## alisonanna

New to me 06 Ink First
I’m so excited about this one!  I sold my black first years ago, thinking it was too small. Now I carry so much less and it’s perfect!


----------



## purselover__

Got the mini Le Cagole + heart pouch keychain for my birthday  I´m in love with the sparkle!


----------



## caroperouse

Here is my new baby : the Neo Cagole XS with Swarovski rhinestones and silver leather ! It exudes bling and I absolutely love it  
These one was a very quick buy since they were less than 5 copies in Europe. I didn't wait a second ! What do you think ?


----------



## LostInBal

Just found this rare 01/02 nappa baby Bal in mint condition and couldn’t be more happy 
The reveal will be very soon!


----------



## ghoulish

caroperouse said:


> Here is my new baby : the Neo Cagole XS with Swarovski rhinestones and silver leather ! It exudes bling and I absolutely love it
> These one was a very quick buy since they were less than 5 copies in Europe. I didn't wait a second ! What do you think ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371994


Great choice on the color! That's my favorite of the line.


----------



## caroperouse

ghoulish said:


> Great choice on the color! That's my favorite of the line.


Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

caroperouse said:


> Here is my new baby : the Neo Cagole XS with Swarovski rhinestones and silver leather ! It exudes bling and I absolutely love it
> These one was a very quick buy since they were less than 5 copies in Europe. I didn't wait a second ! What do you think ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371994


----------



## thebattagirl

I know this is a love it or hate it bag for most and for usually the same reason - Grandma's blanket lol.  For me though, it actually reminds me of my Mom's blanket.  She had made one from her many samples of knitted squares.  They were used to make custom designed sweaters for customers at a local boutique.  She was a master seamstress/tailoress.  She would've loved this bag too!
So without further ado, my latest addition


----------



## LostInBal

thebattagirl said:


> I know this is a love it or hate it bag for most and for usually the same reason - Grandma's blanket lol.  For me though, it actually reminds me of my Mom's blanket.  She had made one from her many samples of knitted squares.  They were used to make custom designed sweaters for customers at a local boutique.  She was a master seamstress/tailoress.  She would've loved this bag too!
> So without further ado, my latest addition
> 
> View attachment 5377015


Very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> I know this is a love it or hate it bag for most and for usually the same reason - Grandma's blanket lol.  For me though, it actually reminds me of my Mom's blanket.  She had made one from her many samples of knitted squares.  They were used to make custom designed sweaters for customers at a local boutique.  She was a master seamstress/tailoress.  She would've loved this bag too!
> So without further ado, my latest addition
> 
> View attachment 5377015


Actually I really like these bags! Always fun to try to identify the colours. Were you lucky enough to get any tags?


----------



## thebattagirl

Unfortunately no.  So funny that you mentioned that bc I did see one and kept it for reference. 





muchstuff said:


> Actually I really like these bags! Always fun to try to identify the colours. Were you lucky enough to get any tags?


----------



## andral5

thebattagirl said:


> I know this is a love it or hate it bag for most and for usually the same reason - Grandma's blanket lol.  For me though, it actually reminds me of my Mom's blanket.  She had made one from her many samples of knitted squares.  They were used to make custom designed sweaters for customers at a local boutique.  She was a master seamstress/tailoress.  She would've loved this bag too!
> So without further ado, my latest addition
> 
> View attachment 5377015


Looovely!! And cool, at the same time! For you, more than that.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Unfortunately no.  So funny that you mentioned that bc I did see one and kept it for reference.
> View attachment 5377057


----------



## purselover__

thebattagirl said:


> I know this is a love it or hate it bag for most and for usually the same reason - Grandma's blanket lol.  For me though, it actually reminds me of my Mom's blanket.  She had made one from her many samples of knitted squares.  They were used to make custom designed sweaters for customers at a local boutique.  She was a master seamstress/tailoress.  She would've loved this bag too!
> So without further ado, my latest addition
> 
> View attachment 5377015



Just amazing, congrats!!


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you 


andral5 said:


> Looovely!! And cool, at the same time! For you, more than that.





mmeira said:


> Just amazing, congrats!!


----------



## LostInBal

Good day ladies 
I need to present this ultra rare find to me.
She’s mint condition and has near same size (just a little bit bigger) and very similar post modern design than the 01 gold tag “Village” but obviously with exterior functional small pockets which are on both sides. Leather is killer nappa (the softest I’ve ever touched) and as you can see there’s two compartments separated by one zippered pocket in the middle with typical moto O zipper pull ring and tassels!. Also note that there are a couple flat hardware studs on both sides. She definitely has moto bags remnants. Mirror has no pocket and leather tag denotes she’s 02 S/S but I’m not really sure, just a little confused right now. Have you ever seen this model?. Would love if anyone could contribute with some more helpful info. I’m totally thrilled with this find


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> Good day ladies
> I need to present this ultra rare find to me.
> She’s mint condition and has near same size (just a little bit bigger) and very similar post modern design than the 01 gold tag “Village” but obviously with exterior functional small pockets which are on both sides. Leather is killer nappa (the softest I’ve ever touched) and as you can see there’s two compartments separated by one zippered pocket in the middle with typical moto O zipper pull ring and tassels!. Also note that there are a couple flat hardware studs on both sides. She definitely has moto bags remnants. Mirror has no pocket and leather tag denotes she’s 02 S/S but I’m not really sure, just a little confused right now. Have you ever seen this model?. Would love if anyone could contribute with some more helpful info. I’m totally thrilled with this find
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378035
> View attachment 5378036
> View attachment 5378037
> View attachment 5378038
> View attachment 5378039
> View attachment 5378040
> View attachment 5378041



WOW!!! What a rare beast! You always have the best vintage finds! 

__


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> WOW!!! What a rare beast! You always have the best vintage finds!
> 
> __


 I was really lucky. Nobody paid attention at all. But when I saw the leather tag..
It was not a steal but had to get it


----------



## thebattagirl

The leather looks amazing  maybe it is from the men's line?


LostInBal said:


> Good day ladies
> I need to present this ultra rare find to me.
> She’s mint condition and has near same size (just a little bit bigger) and very similar post modern design than the 01 gold tag “Village” but obviously with exterior functional small pockets which are on both sides. Leather is killer nappa (the softest I’ve ever touched) and as you can see there’s two compartments separated by one zippered pocket in the middle with typical moto O zipper pull ring and tassels!. Also note that there are a couple flat hardware studs on both sides. She definitely has moto bags remnants. Mirror has no pocket and leather tag denotes she’s 02 S/S but I’m not really sure, just a little confused right now. Have you ever seen this model?. Would love if anyone could contribute with some more helpful info. I’m totally thrilled with this find
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378035
> View attachment 5378036
> View attachment 5378037
> View attachment 5378038
> View attachment 5378039
> View attachment 5378040
> View attachment 5378041


----------



## LostInBal

thebattagirl said:


> The leather looks amazing  maybe it is from the men's line?


Thank you dear   I would say it is not because it’s too small..


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Good day ladies
> I need to present this ultra rare find to me.
> She’s mint condition and has near same size (just a little bit bigger) and very similar post modern design than the 01 gold tag “Village” but obviously with exterior functional small pockets which are on both sides. Leather is killer nappa (the softest I’ve ever touched) and as you can see there’s two compartments separated by one zippered pocket in the middle with typical moto O zipper pull ring and tassels!. Also note that there are a couple flat hardware studs on both sides. She definitely has moto bags remnants. Mirror has no pocket and leather tag denotes she’s 02 S/S but I’m not really sure, just a little confused right now. Have you ever seen this model?. Would love if anyone could contribute with some more helpful info. I’m totally thrilled with this find
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378035
> View attachment 5378036
> View attachment 5378037
> View attachment 5378038
> View attachment 5378039
> View attachment 5378040
> View attachment 5378041


Wow, look at this absolute treasure you have discovered my dear!!!! 
I am looking at all her details that we know so well, and then all her other features that make her unique.
Her tag, the flat brass hardware, the nappa leather all scream S/S 02 
I'm pretty sure I have ever seen one like her, huge congrats!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, look at this absolute treasure you have discovered my dear!!!!
> I am looking at all her details that we know so well, and then all her other features that make her unique.
> Her tag, the flat brass hardware, the nappa leather all scream S/S 02
> I'm pretty sure I have ever seen one like her, huge congrats!!


Thank you so much sweetie


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Good day ladies
> I need to present this ultra rare find to me.
> She’s mint condition and has near same size (just a little bit bigger) and very similar post modern design than the 01 gold tag “Village” but obviously with exterior functional small pockets which are on both sides. Leather is killer nappa (the softest I’ve ever touched) and as you can see there’s two compartments separated by one zippered pocket in the middle with typical moto O zipper pull ring and tassels!. Also note that there are a couple flat hardware studs on both sides. She definitely has moto bags remnants. Mirror has no pocket and leather tag denotes she’s 02 S/S but I’m not really sure, just a little confused right now. Have you ever seen this model?. Would love if anyone could contribute with some more helpful info. I’m totally thrilled with this find
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378035
> View attachment 5378036
> View attachment 5378037
> View attachment 5378038
> View attachment 5378039
> View attachment 5378040
> View attachment 5378041


WOW-WOW-WOW-OH WOW .. I remember seeing one of these at Harvey Nichols in Edinburgh way back in the day and I know that the Sales Associate thought I was weird as hell feeling (and patting) the leather!!!  I seriously thought about getting it, but I always traveled with my Weekender and a City bag (which would be inside the Weekender, but that I would use everyday when going into the office).  

The next time I was able to go to HN in Edinburgh (quite a few months later), it was gone .. wouldn't it be funny if this is it?!?!!

BIG-TIME Congratulations @LostInBal !!!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> WOW-WOW-WOW-OH WOW .. I remember seeing one of these at Harvey Nichols in Edinburgh way back in the day and I know that the Sales Associate thought I was weird as hell feeling (and patting) the leather!!!  I seriously thought about getting it, but I always traveled with my Weekender and a City bag (which would be inside the Weekender, but that I would use everyday when going into the office).
> 
> The next time I was able to go to HN in Edinburgh (quite a few months later), it was gone .. wouldn't it be funny if this is it?!?!!
> 
> BIG-TIME Congratulations @LostInBal !!!


Thank you lovely!  
This one comes from Modena (Italy)!
It’s impressive it’s near mint condition and the heavenly ultra soft nappa leather


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Thank you lovely!
> This one comes from Modena (Italy)!
> It’s impressive it’s near mint condition and the heavenly ultra soft nappa leather


Get-out-of-town!!! .. the City where my mother is from!!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

I just snapped up this yummy looking day in the color charbon with GGH




Been looking for a day bag for a while and just couldn't resist   
Hopefully, my Bal will arrive soon.


----------



## Pinkie*

earswithfeet said:


> I just snapped up this yummy looking day in the color charbon with GGH
> View attachment 5378386
> View attachment 5378387
> View attachment 5378388
> 
> Been looking for a day bag for a while and just couldn't resist
> Hopefully, my Bal will arrive soon.


Love it


----------



## CeeJay

I swear, I need to move house more often (kidding kidding!!!) .. ‘cos look at what I found?!?!  My Box ‘O Balenciaga Tassels.. colors from the Chèvre years .. WHOOP-WHOOP!!!


----------



## saracate

This beauty arrived today! (Pic was taken by the SA at the Toronto outlet.) It’s a small City with spike hardware. I’m in love!! I didn’t realize how small the small size was, and I’m pleasantly surprised. At first I was disappointed that they didn’t have the mini, but it turns out the small is perfect for me.

Serious question, do you think I’d get through airport security with it? I have never and will never check any of my bags, but I’m also a bit nervous that they’d consider the spikes a “weapon” and not let me through security. Am I just really overthinking this?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

saracate said:


> View attachment 5379474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived today! (Pic was taken by the SA at the Toronto outlet.) It’s a small City with spike hardware. I’m in love!! I didn’t realize how small the small size was, and I’m pleasantly surprised. At first I was disappointed that they didn’t have the mini, but it turns out the small is perfect for me.
> 
> Serious question, do you think I’d get through airport security with it? I have never and will never check any of my bags, but I’m also a bit nervous that they’d consider the spikes a “weapon” and not let me through security. Am I just really overthinking this?


LOVE that, don't know that i've seen the spike hardware before. 

I've gotten through TSA with spikes and studs on costume jewelry/belts before but I think they protruded less than on the bag, so also unsure.


----------



## muchstuff

F/W 02 Multi Zip...


----------



## thebattagirl

@muchstuff 
You have been on fire lately, scoring some real beauties!  Looks to be in fantastic shape  enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> @muchstuff
> You have been on fire lately, scoring some real beauties!  Looks to be in fantastic shape  enjoy!


Thanks, she’s in very nice shape!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> F/W 02 Multi Zip...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379569


Wow, look at her pristine condition!!!  Huge congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, look at her pristine condition!!!  Huge congrats!


Thanks, I’ve always wanted this one!


----------



## vesna

anthracite metallic envelope clutch





red bowler


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> F/W 02 Multi Zip...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379569


So, it was you who grabbed this beauty from TRR. I had just made up my mind and was ready for check-out, but the bag was sold by then...
That's what you get for thinking too long, right? 
Congrats, sooo gorgeous 
But is it it suede or monk leather?


----------



## earswithfeet

Just came back from the pick up station and look what was in the package   





Ohmigod...! The leather is sooo smooshy and soft 
Want to cuddle this big pile of smooshy leather goodness the whole time. Love it and this rich dark chocolate brown paired with with the GGH, aaaaaawwwwwww, I'm in love, hehehe


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> So, it was you who grabbed this beauty from TRR. I had just made up my mind and was ready for check-out, but the bag was sold by then...
> That's what you get for thinking too long, right?
> Congrats, sooo gorgeous
> But is it it suede or monk leather?


Thanks, it’s suede. I’ll keep my eye out for another one!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Just came back from the pick up station and look what was in the package
> View attachment 5379787
> View attachment 5379788
> View attachment 5379789
> View attachment 5379790
> 
> Ohmigod...! The leather is sooo smooshy and soft
> Want to cuddle this big pile of smooshy leather goodness the whole time. Love it and this rich dark chocolate brown paired with with the GGH, aaaaaawwwwwww, I'm in love, hehehe


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Just came back from the pick up station and look what was in the package
> View attachment 5379787
> View attachment 5379788
> View attachment 5379789
> View attachment 5379790
> 
> Ohmigod...! The leather is sooo smooshy and soft
> Want to cuddle this big pile of smooshy leather goodness the whole time. Love it and this rich dark chocolate brown paired with with the GGH, aaaaaawwwwwww, I'm in love, hehehe


Beautiful bag, and what a lovely shade of brown! Makes the HW pop.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous leather!


Yesssss! The leather is so smooth and extra squishy. Have to pet the bag whenever I walk by, lol


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag, and what a lovely shade of brown! Makes the HW pop.


The dark brown just looks like a yummy chocolate bar. Have to stop myself from licking or chewing on the bag 
The HW is what really sold me on this beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

saracate said:


> View attachment 5379474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty arrived today! (Pic was taken by the SA at the Toronto outlet.) It’s a small City with spike hardware. I’m in love!! I didn’t realize how small the small size was, and I’m pleasantly surprised. At first I was disappointed that they didn’t have the mini, but it turns out the small is perfect for me.
> 
> Serious question, do you think I’d get through airport security with it? I have never and will never check any of my bags, but I’m also a bit nervous that they’d consider the spikes a “weapon” and not let me through security. Am I just really overthinking this?


nice score!  
the spikes can be unscrewed, i saw it in Milan Bal store when it was just released. And while the SA was demonstrating the bag to me one piece fell off and she screwed it back in front of me


----------



## ksuromax

earswithfeet said:


> Just came back from the pick up station and look what was in the package
> View attachment 5379787
> View attachment 5379788
> View attachment 5379789
> View attachment 5379790
> 
> Ohmigod...! The leather is sooo smooshy and soft
> Want to cuddle this big pile of smooshy leather goodness the whole time. Love it and this rich dark chocolate brown paired with with the GGH, aaaaaawwwwwww, I'm in love, hehehe


that leather!!..


----------



## saracate

ksuromax said:


> nice score!
> the spikes can be unscrewed, i saw it in Milan Bal store when it was just released. And while the SA was demonstrating the bag to me one piece fell off and she screwed it back in front of me


Oh wow, I'm so glad I posted! Thank you for that information, I would have never guessed!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Just purchased this bowler from TRR for $220 !! Estimated delivery is Easter Sunday ?  Excited, I love the bowler style. Any guesses what color this is ?


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just purchased this bowler from TRR for $220 !! Estimated delivery is Easter Sunday ?  Excited, I love the bowler style. Any guesses what color this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380351


Maybe cumin? I don't know what years these bags were.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Maybe cumin? I don't know what years these bags were.


I'm not sure what year it is. Description says it comes with the tags but who knows. Interior has a zip and 2 slip pockets so I thought that was a more recent interior.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I'm not sure what year it is. Description says it comes with the tags but who knows. Interior has a zip and 2 slip pockets so I thought that was a more recent interior.


A quick search shows me it was produced in 2012 at least, so cumin might be the right colour.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> A quick search shows me it was produced in 2012 at least, so cumin might be the right colour.


Thank you !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !!


When you get it we can look at the tag!


----------



## vesna

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just purchased this bowler from TRR for $220 !! Estimated delivery is Easter Sunday ?  Excited, I love the bowler style. Any guesses what color this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380351


My red bowler, the rectangular one, was also $220. Could not believe it. Love the style more than east-west city and part time. Lovely bag in beautiful colour you got. I will receive mine at roughly the same time.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Arrived usps on Easter ?!! Excellent condition and it is indeed cumin, thank you muchstuff !! Happy Easter   !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Arrived usps on Easter ?!! Excellent condition and it is indeed cumin, thank you muchstuff !! Happy Easter   !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381667


Congrats, I’ve always liked the colour!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, I’ve always liked the colour!


I've never seen it before but I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Norm.Core

Got a F/W 07 Sapin Weekender after going Bal mad a few months ago. The ban sure didn’t last long. Haha 

Just waiting for some downtime to clean/condition the leather and then I’ll post a pic here.


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Got a F/W 07 Sapin Weekender after going Bal mad a few months ago. The ban sure didn’t last long. Haha
> 
> Just waiting for some downtime to clean/condition the leather and then I’ll post a pic here.


Wow!!
Stunning color! Can’t wait to see the results!


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Got a F/W 07 Sapin Weekender after going Bal mad a few months ago. The ban sure didn’t last long. Haha
> 
> Just waiting for some downtime to clean/condition the leather and then I’ll post a pic here.


I love sapin.


----------



## ksuromax

Norm.Core said:


> Got a F/W 07 Sapin Weekender after going Bal mad a few months ago. The ban sure didn’t last long. Haha
> 
> Just waiting for some downtime to clean/condition the leather and then I’ll post a pic here.


Sapin was from 2006


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Sapin was from 2006


Good catch!


----------



## Norm.Core

Ok. Finally got a pic of 06 Sapin Weekender from VC. When I got it last week, the leather was faded so had to give it 2 coats of Leather Honey. The handles are a bit darker than I like but corners are not scuffed. Never mind the broken tassels which I’ll remedy some day... I’ll put it to good use since it’s one of my favourite Bal greens. ❤️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Ok. Finally got a pic of 06 Sapin Weekender from VC. When I got it last week, the leather was faded so had to give it 2 coats of Leather Honey. The handles are a bit darker than I like but corners are not scuffed. Never mind the broken tassels which I’ll remedy some day... I’ll put it to good use since it’s one of my favourite Bal greens. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5383181


What a beautiful bag!!!     I've never seen this colour in person (one day hopefully) but it looks amazing.....and so much yummy chevre leather!


----------



## ksuromax

Norm.Core said:


> Ok. Finally got a pic of 06 Sapin Weekender from VC. When I got it last week, the leather was faded so had to give it 2 coats of Leather Honey. The handles are a bit darker than I like but corners are not scuffed. Never mind the broken tassels which I’ll remedy some day... I’ll put it to good use since it’s one of my favourite Bal greens. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5383181


i don't do green, at all, in all forms (bags, shoes, clothes) except for Sapin 
it was my first Day bag and it is one of the best leathers i have in my collection 
enjoy every inch of yours!!


----------



## Norm.Core

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a beautiful bag!!!     I've never seen this colour in person (one day hopefully) but it looks amazing.....and so much yummy chevre leather!





ksuromax said:


> i don't do green, at all, in all forms (bags, shoes, clothes) except for Sapin
> it was my first Day bag and it is one of the best leathers i have in my collection
> enjoy every inch of yours!!



I’ve always wanted a Sapin and have been tempted to get in a First but always missed out for waiting too long. I feel lucky that I finally got this in a Weekender size. I love this darker shade. The Chevre for this one is as good as my former black 07 Men’s Weekender! Amazing!


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> anthracite metallic envelope clutch
> 
> View attachment 5379713
> 
> 
> 
> red bowler
> 
> View attachment 5379716


Got my bowler today and can’t believe how immaculate it is and how beautiful deep real red it is, clean handles, smooshy, shiny, best leather I have seen …light as a feather…..so happy


----------



## Dmurphy1

vesna said:


> Got my bowler today and can’t believe how immaculate it is and how beautiful deep real red it is, clean handles, smooshy, shiny, best leather I have seen …light as a feather…..so happy
> View attachment 5383386
> View attachment 5383387


Wow it's a beautiful bag  !! I hope you enjoy the bowler style as much as I'm enjoying mine !!


----------



## andral5

Since today is my bday, I got my 2011 like-new Coquelicot Balenciaga City as my bday present  yay!!
Meaning I had to keep it hidden and then my kids were the ones “getting it for me as a surprise” so my husband will think it’s a surprise for me. Because each year I get my own birthday gifts, I let them surprise me this year. Apparently, I am a good actor, because my husband really thought I was so surprised LOL.
Here is the beauty. I cannot believe it is in like-new condition! I need to take some pics of it in natural light because the CFLs in our home show the color differently than it actually is.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Since today is my bday, I got my 2011 like-new Coquelicot Balenciaga City as my bday present  yay!!
> Meaning I had to keep it hidden and then my kids were the ones “getting it for me as a surprise” so my husband will think it’s a surprise for me. Because each year I get my own birthday gifts, I let them surprise me this year. Apparently, I am a good actor, because my husband really thought I was so surprised LOL.
> Here is the beauty. I cannot believe it is in like-new condition! I need to take some pics of it in natural light because the CFLs in our home show the color differently than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5383900
> View attachment 5383901
> View attachment 5383903
> View attachment 5383904


Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday!


Awww, thank you so much!   Hope everything will get better this year!

Now, that everyone saw my “surprise” to get the long-expected Balenciaga bag, I have to think of a way to be surprised again with the blue Brief I got from Posh LOL. Without looking like I splurged too much, which I actually did but I think it is all well-deserved and long overdue


----------



## samfalstaff

andral5 said:


> Since today is my bday, I got my 2011 like-new Coquelicot Balenciaga City as my bday present  yay!!
> Meaning I had to keep it hidden and then my kids were the ones “getting it for me as a surprise” so my husband will think it’s a surprise for me. Because each year I get my own birthday gifts, I let them surprise me this year. Apparently, I am a good actor, because my husband really thought I was so surprised LOL.
> Here is the beauty. I cannot believe it is in like-new condition! I need to take some pics of it in natural light because the CFLs in our home show the color differently than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5383900
> View attachment 5383901
> View attachment 5383903
> View attachment 5383904


Lovely bag! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely bag! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


Thank you!! Yes, we did a small thing only the four of us, some cakes and the presents  Oh, and pics too. We’ll go out to lunch/dinner this weekend. During the week, not possible.


----------



## vesna

andral5 said:


> Since today is my bday, I got my 2011 like-new Coquelicot Balenciaga City as my bday present  yay!!
> Meaning I had to keep it hidden and then my kids were the ones “getting it for me as a surprise” so my husband will think it’s a surprise for me. Because each year I get my own birthday gifts, I let them surprise me this year. Apparently, I am a good actor, because my husband really thought I was so surprised LOL.
> Here is the beauty. I cannot believe it is in like-new condition! I need to take some pics of it in natural light because the CFLs in our home show the color differently than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5383900
> View attachment 5383901
> View attachment 5383903
> View attachment 5383904


Beautiful, congratulations !!! And happy birthday !


----------



## Conni618

Norm.Core said:


> Ok. Finally got a pic of 06 Sapin Weekender from VC. When I got it last week, the leather was faded so had to give it 2 coats of Leather Honey. The handles are a bit darker than I like but corners are not scuffed. Never mind the broken tassels which I’ll remedy some day... I’ll put it to good use since it’s one of my favourite Bal greens. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5383181


Beautiful!  I’ve not seen this color irl, but always looks amazing in photos!  Congratulations!


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> anthracite metallic envelope clutch
> 
> View attachment 5379713
> 
> 
> 
> red bowler
> 
> View attachment 5379716


OMG, I got the other on the same day, today, the anthracite metallic clutch and it is just the BEST grey colour I have ever seen, grey with a blue tone which is my favourite grey on earth, di not expect that from FP photos, but when I saw the same description on Yogi’s and saw their photos I was hoping this would be the same, and it is even better.

such a subtle sheen to give a tiny zing


----------



## andral5

vesna said:


> Beautiful, congratulations !!! And happy birthday !


Thank you much! I love it and can’t wait to wear this weekend.


----------



## Dmurphy1

andral5 said:


> Since today is my bday, I got my 2011 like-new Coquelicot Balenciaga City as my bday present  yay!!
> Meaning I had to keep it hidden and then my kids were the ones “getting it for me as a surprise” so my husband will think it’s a surprise for me. Because each year I get my own birthday gifts, I let them surprise me this year. Apparently, I am a good actor, because my husband really thought I was so surprised LOL.
> Here is the beauty. I cannot believe it is in like-new condition! I need to take some pics of it in natural light because the CFLs in our home show the color differently than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5383900
> View attachment 5383901
> View attachment 5383903
> View attachment 5383904


I hope you enjoy your beautiful bal and have a very Happy Birthday  !!!!


----------



## thebattagirl

@andral5 
Love it!
And a very Happy Birthday to you


----------



## ksuromax

i got 3 hoodies and a t-shirt within last 10 days  i know.... 
also, i ordered a Folk messenger, which i wanted to return back, but they are sooo sloooww in arranging collection, and i have checked the prices online, mine is way cheaper than all others i can see, that i am not that sure if i really want to send it back, but might just do a little bit of DYI rehab... so, jury is still out, will see how it turns


----------



## andral5

Dmurphy1 said:


> I hope you enjoy your beautiful bal and have a very Happy Birthday  !!!!





thebattagirl said:


> @andral5
> Love it!
> And a very Happy Birthday to you



Thank you for your kind wishes!  This will be the first from more to come.


----------



## JenJBS

andral5 said:


> Since today is my bday, I got my 2011 like-new Coquelicot Balenciaga City as my bday present  yay!!
> Meaning I had to keep it hidden and then my kids were the ones “getting it for me as a surprise” so my husband will think it’s a surprise for me. Because each year I get my own birthday gifts, I let them surprise me this year. Apparently, I am a good actor, because my husband really thought I was so surprised LOL.
> Here is the beauty. I cannot believe it is in like-new condition! I need to take some pics of it in natural light because the CFLs in our home show the color differently than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 5383900
> View attachment 5383901
> View attachment 5383903
> View attachment 5383904



Happy Birthday!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## andral5

JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!  Gorgeous bag!


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Mimikins24

vesna said:


> OMG, I got the other on the same day, today, the anthracite metallic clutch and it is just the BEST grey colour I have ever seen, grey with a blue tone which is my favourite grey on earth, di not expect that from FP photos, but when I saw the same description on Yogi’s and saw their photos I was hoping this would be the same, and it is even better.
> 
> such a subtle sheen to give a tiny zing
> 
> View attachment 5383989


This colour is stunning and will go with everything!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

I finally did it!
Black Multi-zip 


Can't wait til she get's here


----------



## alisonanna

Just got a Mini Classique - it’s way tinier than I expected but also way adorable!


----------



## andral5

alisonanna said:


> Just got a Mini Classique - it’s way tinier than I expected but also way adorable!


Awww, she IS cute! Is it next to a City in the second pic?


----------



## alisonanna

^No, it’s next to a first!


----------



## andral5

alisonanna said:


> ^No, it’s next to a first!


Oh my, that IS tiny then!!


----------



## samfalstaff

My new Rouge Theatre Work (thanks to @kerryisntreal) 
I love this style. I don't know if it's practical for my life, but Works drape so nicely on the arm and shoulder. I may never wear short sleeves again. The color is a little deeper IRL.


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> My new Rouge Theatre Work (thanks to @kerryisntreal)
> I love this style. I don't know if it's practical for my life, but Works drape so nicely on the arm and shoulder. I may never wear short sleeves again. The color is a little deeper IRL.
> View attachment 5391421
> View attachment 5391422



This is what dreams are made of!  

I'm still not gutsy enough to get a Work, it seems a bit uncomfortable without the shoulder strap and I guess it can get pretty heavy if filled to the top.


----------



## samfalstaff

andral5 said:


> This is what dreams are made of!
> 
> I'm still not gutsy enough to get a Work, it seems a bit uncomfortable without the shoulder strap and I guess it can get pretty heavy if filled to the top.


Thanks!
I’m thinking of using it as more of a tote. I sold my weekender because it was too big. Hoping a work (or s series of works) will take its place.


----------



## vesna

samfalstaff said:


> My new Rouge Theatre Work (thanks to @kerryisntreal)
> I love this style. I don't know if it's practical for my life, but Works drape so nicely on the arm and shoulder. I may never wear short sleeves again. The color is a little deeper IRL.
> View attachment 5391421
> View attachment 5391422


How beautiful !!!! I am deeply in love ! I have a violet work and it can either be a great  carry-on or if not full it is a beautiful hand held purse. I get so many compliments everywhere I go with it….but this colour is something special, rouge theatre is a beautiful red indeed


----------



## samfalstaff

vesna said:


> How beautiful !!!! I am deeply in love ! I have a violet work and it can either be a great  carry-on or if not full it is a beautiful hand held purse. I get so many compliments everywhere I go with it….but this colour is something special, rouge theatre is a beautiful red indeed


Thanks! I keep looking at it adoringly. So I think I'll find some way of making it work!


----------



## CeeJay

samfalstaff said:


> My new Rouge Theatre Work (thanks to @kerryisntreal)
> I love this style. I don't know if it's practical for my life, but Works drape so nicely on the arm and shoulder. I may never wear short sleeves again. The color is a little deeper IRL.
> View attachment 5391421
> View attachment 5391422


HOLEY MOLEY .. look at that leather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The Rouge Theatre color is spectacular and then adding that absolutely FABULOUS Chevre leather??? .. *PERFECTION*!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

CeeJay said:


> HOLEY MOLEY .. look at that leather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The Rouge Theatre color is spectacular and then adding that absolutely FABULOUS Chevre leather??? .. *PERFECTION*!!!


Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

Well, well, well .. I'm going to be starting off the Month of May with a new purchase of an item formerly in my collection .. HA HA HA, any guesses (and of course, I will be posting it when I receive it)!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well, well, well .. I'm going to be starting off the Month of May with a new purchase of an item formerly in my collection .. HA HA HA, any guesses (and of course, I will be posting it when I receive it)!!!


That li'l monk First?


----------



## earswithfeet

Finally here 


Needs some color touch ups and a nice protective coating and then this baby is good to go. There's a small stain on the front bottom left. Hopefully, the black protection spray from Collonil will take care of that. Will try tomorrow. One of the tassels is ripped off partly. Oh well...
Still happy


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Finally here
> View attachment 5392535
> 
> Needs some color touch ups and a nice protective coating and then this baby is good to go. There's a small stain on the front bottom left. Hopefully, the black protection spray from Collonil will take care of that. Will try tomorrow. One of the tassels is ripped off partly. Oh well...
> Still happy


I’ve lived in mine since I bought her, enjoy!


----------



## EmilyM11

What the heck, I needed a new bag! And I loved the old city, just stupidly sold it


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> That li'l monk First?


Nope, yet again .. the super-duper Boobie-scooper found another one!!!  Wasn't really looking per se, but all of a sudden, up she pops on Vestiaire Collective (and it's funny - I rarely look there)!!


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> Nope, yet again .. the super-duper Boobie-scooper found another one!!!  Wasn't really looking per se, but all of a sudden, up she pops on Vestiaire Collective (and it's funny - I rarely look there)!!



She was calling your name… telepathically. It happens to me sometimes and it freaks me out. So, I usually end up buying that one LOL.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> I’ve lived in mine since I bought her, enjoy!


Oh, I definitely will!


----------



## earswithfeet

Wow, that Collonil spray worked like magic. 
Left side of the pic is from yesterday before the spraying session, right side is after it dried. Sorry for my terrible photoshop qualities...
I love the result. Blacker than black. Can't wait until her first outing tomorrow. Who'd have thought I would actually look forward to Mondays...


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I am really over TRR. I bought these two velos, sorry for the crappy pix, I was in a hurry.  A bronze and a lagon.  The lagon was listed as "heavy discoloration throughout". It literally only has minor color loss at the corners, it's beautiful.  The long strap is kinda wonky, probably from storage, but no big deal.  It was listed as not eligible for return, which was fine, cuz it was super cheap.  The bronze, however, was NOT listed as ineligible for returns but came with a tag saying as much, while the lagon has no tag on it whatsoever. While the bronze is beautiful, there's a huge difference in the length of the long strap. (The bag is actually slightly larger, too.) The photo shows the lagon strap on the shortest hole with the bronze strap on the longest.  There's quite a difference and the top of the bronze sits really dang high xbody. So now, if I want to return the bronze, I'm going to have to go to battle with TRR.  Then I'll probably get stuck with another credit, forcing me to buy from them again.  Maybe I'll just suck it up. Has anyone use strap extenders with their Bals?


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> I am really over TRR. I bought these two velos, sorry for the crappy pix, I was in a hurry.  A bronze and a lagon.  The lagon was listed as "heavy discoloration throughout". It literally only has minor color loss at the corners, it's beautiful.  The long strap is kinda wonky, probably from storage, but no big deal.  It was listed as not eligible for return, which was fine, cuz it was super cheap.  The bronze, however, was NOT listed as ineligible for returns but came with a tag saying as much, while the lagon has no tag on it whatsoever. While the bronze is beautiful, there's a huge difference in the length of the long strap. (The bag is actually slightly larger, too.) The photo shows the lagon strap on the shortest hole with the bronze strap on the longest.  There's quite a difference and the top of the bronze sits really dang high xbody. So now, if I want to return the bronze, I'm going to have to go to battle with TRR.  Then I'll probably get stuck with another credit, forcing me to buy from them again.  Maybe I'll just suck it up. Has anyone use strap extenders with their Bals?
> 
> View attachment 5408579
> View attachment 5408580


Did TRR list the strap lengths incorrectly? I just took a look a three Velo listings on their site and they all have different long strap drops. So who knows where they're measuring from, are they including hardware? Are they giving the longest measurement? 

Just as an FYI, Bal changed their straps in 2012 if I remember correctly, previous to that there was no adjustment. My pearly bronze strap is the same length as my 2010 castagna so it looks like they went back to the early strap measurement for that particular 2013 limited edition.

I don't think you'd have a problem returning the pearly bronze if there was an error on the listing. I'd argue for a refund over a credit if it was their error.


----------



## Dmurphy1

reneeluvscoach said:


> I am really over TRR. I bought these two velos, sorry for the crappy pix, I was in a hurry.  A bronze and a lagon.  The lagon was listed as "heavy discoloration throughout". It literally only has minor color loss at the corners, it's beautiful.  The long strap is kinda wonky, probably from storage, but no big deal.  It was listed as not eligible for return, which was fine, cuz it was super cheap.  The bronze, however, was NOT listed as ineligible for returns but came with a tag saying as much, while the lagon has no tag on it whatsoever. While the bronze is beautiful, there's a huge difference in the length of the long strap. (The bag is actually slightly larger, too.) The photo shows the lagon strap on the shortest hole with the bronze strap on the longest.  There's quite a difference and the top of the bronze sits really dang high xbody. So now, if I want to return the bronze, I'm going to have to go to battle with TRR.  Then I'll probably get stuck with another credit, forcing me to buy from them again.  Maybe I'll just suck it up. Has anyone use strap extenders with their Bals?
> 
> View attachment 5408579
> View attachment 5408580


The Real Real had gotten very bad with their descriptions.  They're lucky if they even get the model of the bag correct and I've pointed this out to a representative.  I feel the bigger this company has become the more unreliable they are. Good luck I hope they will give you a return.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Did TRR list the strap lengths incorrectly? I just took a look a three Velo listings on their site and they all have different long strap drops. So who knows where they're measuring from, are they including hardware? Are they giving the longest measurement?
> 
> Just as an FYI, Bal changed their straps in 2012 if I remember correctly, previous to that there was no adjustment. My pearly bronze strap is the same length as my 2010 castagna so it looks like they went back to the early strap measurement for that particular 2013 limited edition.
> 
> I don't think you'd have a problem returning the pearly bronze if there was an error on the listing. I'd argue for a refund over a credit if it was their error.


Honestly, I don't even pay attention to the strap drops because they're usually inaccurate.  It was not their fault that I was unaware that this model's strap was so much shorter, that's on me.  

I do remember when the changed to the adjustable strap because I was so happy about it! 

I'm more exasperated because I know it wasn't a final sale, yet the put the tag on it as if it was, so I'm anticipating doing battle, lol; whereas the other WAS final sale,  which is fine. It was $350 for a bag that ended up being in excellent condition, score!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Honestly, I don't even pay attention to the strap drops because they're usually inaccurate.  It was not their fault that I was unaware that this model's strap was so much shorter, that's on me.
> 
> I do remember when the changed to the adjustable strap because I was so happy about it!
> 
> I'm more exasperated because I know it wasn't a final sale, yet the put the tag on it as if it was, so I'm anticipating doing battle, lol; whereas the other WAS final sale,  which is fine. It was $350 for a bag that ended up being in excellent condition, score!


I thought they listed everything as final sale? I know all the bags I’ve purchased always had a final sale tag,   but I still was able to return several when the listing wasn’t accurate. It’s been awhile though.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> I thought they listed everything as final sale? I know all the bags I’ve purchased always had a final sale tag,   but I still was able to return several when the listing wasn’t accurate. It’s been awhile though.


I don't know what their policy is, but I've seen items that don't have "This item is a final sale and not returnable" next to them.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> I don't know what their policy is, but I've seen items that don't have "This item is a final sale and not returnable" next to them.


Hmmm I’ll have to watch for that!


----------

